# Need water – oil separator and regulator



## Omar (1 mo ago)

Hi all, I’m new here, I have a 3 hp 200 L compressor and have no clue about which regulator separate I need if anybody can assist me will be greatly appreciated ideally looking for something industrial


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Omar,

I never found a cheap effective water separator available in the market. Commercial units have finned pipes, radiators/fans and even refrigerators to do the job. I had a bodyshop and found that 1" iron pipes mounted at an angle with a drain at the end along with cheap regulator/separators suited my needs at the time. For a home user 3/4 copper pipe could be used, it has to be metal to conduct heat. I was able to paint parts and whole cars with this system and a little fish eye addetive in the paint! Also manualy drained the pipes and the compressor tank every day I used the system.








Stephen



Omar said:


> Hi all, I’m new here, I have a 3 hp 200 L compressor and have no clue about which regulator separate I need if anybody can assist me will be greatly appreciated ideally looking for something industrial


----------

